# Groupware und Ispconfig



## Morpheus150785 (12. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Groupware Software (möglichst konstenlos) die ich auf den gleichen server installieren kann wie ispconfig.

Gibt es da was?

Brauch ispconfig nur zum erstellen der domains, bzw. subdomains.

Hat jemand vielleicht ne andere lösung.


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2008)

Generell kannst Du jede php basierte Groupware Software zusammen mit ISPConfig verwenden. Was nicht geht, ist zimbra, da zimbra einen eigenen Mail Server und eine eigene Serververwaltung mitbringt.


----------



## Morpheus150785 (13. Aug. 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.

Mit der Serververwaltung von Zimbra hab ich aber keine Domainverwaltung, ist das korrekt?


Könnte ich dann also Open Xchange oder Scalix mit ISpConfig einsetzen?

Gibt es andere Domain Verwaltungstools die in kombination mit einer dieser Groupware Systeme funktionieren.


----------



## Till (13. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von Morpheus150785:


> Mit der Serververwaltung von Zimbra hab ich aber keine Domainverwaltung, ist das korrekt?


Ja.




> Könnte ich dann also Open Xchange oder Scalix mit ISpConfig einsetzen?


Nein, da es keine php basierte groupware software ist und beide eine eigene serververwaltung mitbringen.

Was geht ist z.b. sugarcrm oder phpgroupware oder egroupware und da gibt es meines Wissens nach noch einige andere.


----------



## planet_fox (13. Aug. 2008)

es höchstens noch das du virtualisierst.


----------



## Karl (15. Aug. 2008)

*Groupware*



Zitat von Morpheus150785:


> ich suche eine Groupware Software (möglichst konstenlos)...


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich empfehlen:

- *dotProject*:

Kommt aus Australien; ist ganz gut. Die Entwicklung stockt zwar etwas, es soll aber wieder weitergehen.

http://www.dotproject.net/
http://blogs.sakienvirotech.com/dotProject
http://forums.dotproject.net/
http://docs.dotproject.net/index.php/General

- *PHProjekt*:

Kommt aus DE; ist auch ganz gut. Aber auch hier läuft die Weiterentwicklung recht mühsam. Hat gute Funktionen; die GUI ist aber "gewöhnungsbedürftig" -- habe mich deshalb dagegen entschieden. Ist aber Jedermanns Geschmacksache.

http://www.phprojekt.com/


----------



## frosch95 (18. Aug. 2008)

Ich habe bei mir eGrouware laufen und keine Probleme.
Dafür existiert sogar ein kostenloses Outlook-Plugin (natürlich auch für Thunderbird) zum Synchronisieren der Daten.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Aug. 2008)

geht das auch von extern mit den Daten und was syncronisiert der alles. Ich suche ne groupware mit der ich von überall meine adressen über thunderbird abrufen ändern etc kann . läuft das dann mit ldap ???


----------



## Till (18. Aug. 2008)

> läuft das dann mit ldap ???


Nein, das läuft über GroupDav. Schau mal in der Knowledge base von egroupware nach und suche nach "Thunderbird".

Für SugarCRM (die OpenSource Variante) gibt es meines Erachtens auch kostenloses ein Plugin zur Adresssynchronisation mit Thunderbird.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Aug. 2008)

vom design her ist sugar crm ja ganz nett, aber irgendwie ist mir die oberfläche denoch zu überladen.Wenn ich bei "wünsch dir was bin" wünsch ich mir ne groupware im design von isp3 . da dies nicht der fall ist müsste ich ein template bauen auf yui basis. wobei mir jemand gesagt hat das bei yui das problem ist man wird abhängig davon.


----------

